# Updated Random Pics of my pets



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, Here are some pictures of the crew at our house.

First we have Belle the 8 year old indoor kitty. She is such a sweethart unless Cash is around, He's the only one she kisses and spits at!

Next is all three of my children about March of 08 with Dee Dee, our Haflinger mare. 

Then there is Pete, the Pyr X.

The bay horse is a filly we picked up as a left over from the auction barn. She was at his house along with many others at the time. We've had her about a year and a half now. She couldn't be touched when she came to us but now we are almost ready to start introducing the saddle.

The chestnut is Luther an 19 year old quarter horse who was give to us two years ago. He is very beautiful, but we are having trouble bonding, still....

Then there's Dee Dee again, about 18 hours after she had Nick in April of 09. We still have Nick and his full brother (almost identical) Scout. And another picture of my cutie Nick!

Oh, and here's the two bottle calves we picked up about 3 weeks ago. They are both doing really well, but only like us when we have bottles! lol

And of course Cash again, this picture is from yesterday when he was out playing in the snow. 

And last but not lease Tanner, our approx 8-9 year old golden. He's the one who cut himself almost two weeks ago. He is healing well and pretty much back to his old self again. 

I have some more but I'll have to post them later, it's time to feed the kids lunch!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow! Quite a few animals! They all look happy and loved, too... lucky babies!


----------

